# Lightheaded



## Medic1465 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been a paramedic in MA for almost 20 years.  I am a father of 3 with sole legal custody.  I recently finished up a 4 year battle with my ex-wife.  I declared bankruptcy 2 years ago.  Currently, I am engaged to a beautiful woman, that I am much more compatible to and who actually loves me for the person that I am.  My kids are very well behaved and are doing well in school. My ex is paying me child support! Everything seems to be falling into place.

So here's the issue.  For the past month I've been plagued with feeling lightheaded from time to time.  I've also developed headaches and just feel out of touch.  I've been seen by my GP and an ED doc who both tell me that there is nothing wrong, physically.  Therefore, being somewhat intelligent, I surmise that the problem is the dreaded word "anxiety". 

My question is, why after battling a divorce, declaring bankruptcy, and now being finally happy...why am I experiencing these feelings now?  I understand that my rotating shifts, lack of sleep and general poor work health and habits play a role.  But why am I so anxious?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2013)

If you are asking for medical advice, we are unable to offer it..



> *No Medical Advice*
> 
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


----------



## Medic1465 (Dec 18, 2013)

*No advice needed..*

Was actually being sarcastic..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thread closed.


----------

